

Ask HN: What are some good resources to learn how to scale web applications? - mvleming

I&#x27;ve often come across AMAs on Reddit of people who run a successful website and there are technical questions and answers around what tech they use at their scale, which I know little about. So HN, what are some good resources to learn this?
======
turingbook
[http://highscalability.com](http://highscalability.com) is a good start
point.

